# More success at Oaky Woods.



## chrislibby88 (May 31, 2018)

Got a big fat boar this morning. Spotted him in a creek bed at 30 yards, froze and let him meander to me for about 5minutes, when he gave me a shot he was right on top of me. Headshot at about 15 yards dropped him where he stood. Almost the same spot I shot a small sow 2 weeks ago. Super fresh sign again this morning. Not sure what he weighed, but I nearly broke my back loading him solo into the back of my Jeep. Had a thick layer of fat everywhere, and didn’t smell at all.  

Oh saw another boar about his size beside the road driving out.   We need more people shooting these guys next year. I’m afraid they may take a toll on my turkey nests, and I know of a few hens that nested and are raising poults in the same general area.


----------



## Pig Predator (May 31, 2018)

Nice shot! Pile em up!


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 31, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> Nice shot! Pile em up!


Wish I could have got out there more. Had success both times I went out, Im gonna call it luck though. Didn’t see the first hog all turkey season. 

Next year I’m gonna try and put a hurting on them. I’ve got a .22 mag that hasn’t been shot since I was in middle school so small game season should be interesting.


----------



## Pig Predator (May 31, 2018)

There's a 22lr conversion kit for that .223 that can be had for around $250. My brother has one and it works pretty good. Don't even have to resight your optics. I would have one myself but I sold all my .223 stuff to switch to .308.


----------



## antharper (May 31, 2018)

Congrats !


----------



## Son (May 31, 2018)

That's the way to do it, right behind the ear. They drop like a rock. Hogs are so bad in our area, some shoot and leave em in the woods. Like me, they probably have more pork in the freezer than they really need. But i never have to look at pork in the meat department in the gro store.


----------



## getaff (May 31, 2018)

Anyone want to take me hog hunting


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice pig!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 1, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> There's a 22lr conversion kit for that .223 that can be had for around $250. My brother has one and it works pretty good. Don't even have to resight your optics. I would have one myself but I sold all my .223 stuff to switch to .308.




I’ve seen them, not sure if any of my barrels have the optimum twist rate for .22lr.   You want a high twist rate, and it fouls the barrels pretty bad.  I would probably just go with a didicated 22lr upper.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 1, 2018)

getaff said:


> Anyone want to take me hog hunting


I will be happy to have some company next year. Fair warning: I don’t really know what I’m doing, I just get lucky often! These are the first two hogs I’ve ever shot, and my first year ever hunting them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

I say man nice shot!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jun 1, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> I will be happy to have some company next year. Fair warning: I don’t really know what I’m doing, I just get lucky often! These are the first two hogs I’ve ever shot, and my first year ever hunting them.



Congrats on the hogs Chris! 

For your first year hunting them and getting 2 within a few weeks is awesome. HOG HUNTING CAN BE ADDICTING! I went several years where I didn't care to shoot a deer but loved hog hunting.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 1, 2018)

Danny Leigh said:


> Congrats on the hogs Chris!
> 
> For your first year hunting them and getting 2 within a few weeks is awesome. HOG HUNTING CAN BE ADDICTING! I went several years where I didn't care to shoot a deer but loved hog hunting.


I don’t know if I will ever get as excited for them as deer and turkey, but it was a huge rush letting this big guy get so close to me. Hopefully I can get out more next year.


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 1, 2018)

Mum! Fresh Pork Chops?


----------



## GTHunter (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats Chris. I get down there every other month or so, but lately I have been spending most of my time on Ocmulgee. I'll reach out next time I am down that way in August or September.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 5, 2018)

GTHunter said:


> Congrats Chris. I get down there every other month or so, but lately I have been spending most of my time on Ocmulgee. I'll reach out next time I am down that way in August or September.


I actually live about 15 minutes from Ocmulgee (which is way closer for me than Oaky) and used to hunt it some as a kid. I just started Oaky Woods this year and learned it pretty well. I originally intended to hunt Ocmulgee, but I found a gobbler my first day on Oaky so rather than walking in blind at Ocmulgee I just worked Oaky Woods all season. I’m gonna try and start scouting/hunting Ocmulgee in small increments this fall and winter so I can have some leads for the spring.


----------



## jkendal1 (Jun 6, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> I will be happy to have some company next year. Fair warning: I don’t really know what I’m doing, I just get lucky often! These are the first two hogs I’ve ever shot, and my first year ever hunting them.



Hit me up when your at Oaky hog hunting if you want some extra backup shooting them piggys. Nice pig  Congrats!!!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 6, 2018)

jkendal1 said:


> Hit me up when your at Oaky hog hunting if you want some extra backup shooting them piggys. Nice pig  Congrats!!!


 It will be at least after deer season before I start chasing hem again, unless one walks out while I’m in a deer stand. Lol


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 6, 2018)

jkendal1 said:


> Hit me up when your at Oaky hog hunting if you want some extra backup shooting them piggys. Nice pig  Congrats!!!


Some company would be nice though. I hunted by myself all turkey and hog season, except one weekend that my brother came down.


----------



## jkendal1 (Jun 6, 2018)

The ONLY reason I don't deer hunt WMA's is, I am too fat for a climber stand.  I cannot find one that holds above 340+LBS. For a decent price at least.


----------



## GERRY A (Jun 6, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> Got a big fat boar this morning. Spotted him in a creek bed at 30 yards, froze and let him meander to me for about 5minutes, when he gave me a shot he was right on top of me. Headshot at about 15 yards dropped him where he stood. Almost the same spot I shot a small sow 2 weeks ago. Super fresh sign again this morning. Not sure what he weighed, but I nearly broke my back loading him solo into the back of my Jeep. Had a thick layer of fat everywhere, and didn’t smell at all.
> 
> Oh saw another boar about his size beside the road driving out.   We need more people shooting these guys next year. I’m afraid they may take a toll on my turkey nests, and I know of a few hens that nested and are raising poults in the same general area.


very nice


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 8, 2018)

jkendal1 said:


> The ONLY reason I don't deer hunt WMA's is, I am too fat for a climber stand.  I cannot find one that holds above 340+LBS. For a decent price at least.


You could probably build a simple brush ground blind, sit on the ground, and just hunt oaks and deer trails.


----------



## GERRY A (Jun 8, 2018)

chrislibby88 said:


> You could probably build a simple brush ground blind, sit on the ground, and just hunt oaks and deer trails.


try summit treestands  their climbing  called goliath


----------



## haha (Jun 14, 2018)

are these WMA for everybody? as in anyone can hunt in there?


----------



## piglatinhater (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## jkendal1 (Jun 18, 2018)

haha said:


> are these WMA for everybody? as in anyone can hunt in there?


Yes ,if your a GA hunter with the WMA stamp, you can purchase a WMA  the same way and place as the normal licenses. Lookout for their regs before going.


----------

